# heeeeelp! new corn morphs



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

as a few of you know, i've got a corn snake morph guide on my website. what i'm aiming for is the most complete 'all in one place guide'

one of the newest morphs i've added is tequila sunrise, but what exactly is it? Early thoughts (taken from VMS herp) is that it is possibly ultramel anery, or ultramel ghost. the latest from VMS tens to lean towards some kind of 'high yellow' which so far has been bred into anery, ghost and snow, but is not known whether it is a selective or co-dom trait.

another new one (not on the guide yet) is 'snowflake' which looks like a kind of calico, but without skin blistering.

yet another new one (again not on the guide) is 'dilute' which appears to fade colours.

any thoughts on the above, how they are achieved, what genes are involved, are any of them really co-dom etc....

and to be a real pain in the butt, have i missed anything off the guide?! i'm really starting to understand corn genetics, and getting interested in it. without sounding big headed about it, i feel my guide is ready to compete with the 'big boys' who have been there, done it and got the t-shirt (only difference is i can't afford to do it for real!), but i really would like it to be _the_ most comprehensive guide on the net. When i feel confident enough i will give it a bit of an overhaul, with more info on the actual make up of the morphs, along with with the genotypes (once i've learnt it properly!)

for those who can be bothered to check for anything missing (;-)) the link is:
Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake colour morph guide

thanks for all your help and patience!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ultramel ghost is what i am led to believe


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

kinell nige, r u stalkin me? lol, that was a _fast _reply!!!! ;-)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nah mate..
i would go with what vms say anyway, they know their stuff.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the main reason for querying tequila sunrise is seeing your ultramel anery - according to VMS it _may _be TS, but they're not too sure yet :?
i need to read cornsnakes.com more often methinks!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

nice layout, just one thing. The okeetee in the pic is an abbotts rather than a normal okeetee, shouldn't that have a seperate bit, or is it too close for you to diferentiate?

Also has anyone here seen a "z" in person, cause they look stunning


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

thats something i've been thinking of doing, although from what i can gather abbotts are just selectively bred (genuine) ok's for the brightness and the wide borders.
can anyone clarify this for me, cos i'm under the influence of mr. bacardi tonight.......


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> thats something i've been thinking of doing, although from what i can gather abbotts are just selectively bred (genuine) ok's for the brightness and the wide borders.
> can anyone clarify this for me, cos i'm under the influence of mr. bacardi tonight.......


im new to morphs, and from what i understand they are selectively bred, i just wasn't sure if they were different enough to count, although they are different enough to get a new name;-) maybe im just biased as to me they are the most perfect corn avaliable:flrt: Just wondering as you got other selectives in there

maybe you should ignore me lol, as i said before excellent looking site and i love the way you got the thumbnail layout, maybe i sould print it out as a checklist lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i would suggest that lee go tlucky with his breeding... but i dont know that for certain.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i gotta agree with you on that, they are goooooorgeous!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

eeji said:


> yet another new one (again not on the guide) is 'dilute' which appears to fade colours.


Dilute is looking like it's a new simple recessive gene. 

So far, it's mostly seemed to crop up in a line of anery motleys, though I'm pretty sure someone's produced a dilute non-anery.

Also, in the pattern mutations....

Motley is actually dominant to stripe, and an animal who is heterozygous motley, heterozygous stripe ("ms" instead of MM - normal or mm - motley or ss - stripe) can appear as ANY pattern of motley. A "striped" motley or ribbon motley can appear with homozygous motley or with motley het stripe.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eeji said:


> the main reason for querying tequila sunrise is seeing your ultramel anery - according to VMS it _may _be TS, but they're not too sure yet :?
> i need to read cornsnakes.com more often methinks!


i misse this, cheers for that dude


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

*Web site*

Cool web site I like it.:no1: 

I understand their is a fairly new strain of hypo called Christmas and has the symbal x (xmas) and has a deeper red than other hypos.

Crimson and Hypo Okeetee are in the wrong section they are both selectively bred standard hypo's, but just to confuse things Sunkissed used to be called Hypo Okeetee.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

christmas corns are pointless as far as i can see so far.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

As for the dilute, send an email off to Rob at Bayou Reptiles, he's the main guy for these....


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice website, Think it's a great idea. There can never be too much info on corns. Morphs seem to appear all the time, sometimes so fast I can't keep up. :lol2: Well done.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Nice website, Think it's a great idea. There can never be too much info on corns. Morphs seem to appear all the time, sometimes so fast I can't keep up. :lol2: Well done.


 
I cant keep up either:lol2:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

nice site...very interesting :no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> I cant keep up either:lol2:


me neither, and i gotta write up about them all!!!!


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

> Original post by *eeji*
> and to be a real pain in the butt, have i missed anything off the guide?!


Excellent guide............suggest addition in Triple Traits - Ghost Bloodred & Quadruple Traits - Coral Avalanche.

e-mail me for pictures: [email protected]


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

LEXCORN said:


> Excellent guide............suggest addition in Triple Traits - Ghost Bloodred & Quadruple Traits - Coral Avalanche.
> 
> e-mail me for pictures: [email protected]


what were the parents of the coral avalanche?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got a sibling of the coral avalanche - a coral snow poss het bloodred - and his parents were two ghosts het bloodred and amel.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you'll have to keep on reminding me of stuff thats not on yet, cos i'm up to my eyeballs in other stuff at the mo (including adding pattern pics to the guide)
since blueyonder changed over to virgin, i've been given looooads more free webspace, and i aim to fill it!


----------

